# Retiring to America



## Jemma (Oct 28, 2009)

Goodevening,

My name is Jemma and I am currently a citizen of the UK. I am 68 years of age and I am interested in the prospects of settling in America to enjoy my retirement years. Having visited Florida on several occasions, this seems the ideal place for me to move to. 
I am particularly interested in the retirement communities that are availible in the US as I live on my own, I would most certainly enjoy the company of others. I wondered whether anyone might suggest some potential retirement developments for me to research in the hope that my dream will become a reality.

Many thanks,
Miss J. Bird


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jemma, 

So you are trying to decided between the USA or Australia (I've replied to your post in the Australia forum)?
Which one will be easier for you to get into?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The problem you're going to run into is that there isn't really a "retirement visa" for the US. Normally, you have to have either a work connection (if you count investment as a sort of "work") or a family connection (parents, adult children or siblings) to have much chance at all of a visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jemma said:


> Goodevening,
> 
> My name is Jemma and I am currently a citizen of the UK. I am 68 years of age and I am interested in the prospects of settling in America to enjoy my retirement years. Having visited Florida on several occasions, this seems the ideal place for me to move to.
> I am particularly interested in the retirement communities that are availible in the US as I live on my own, I would most certainly enjoy the company of others. I wondered whether anyone might suggest some potential retirement developments for me to research in the hope that my dream will become a reality.
> ...


To settle in America, you'll need half a million bucks for your green card, and your health won't be insurable for at least 5 years. Even a day or two in hospital will run into tens of thousands of dollars. I'd say forget it unless you have capital of $5M plus.

Snow-birding to America on a B2 is a much better proposition. Spend 5 months in and 7 months out every year until your travel insurer stops it by refusing to insure your health. You can buy a place in an over-55 community in Florida and just use it as a tourist.


----------



## julzandrews (Oct 26, 2009)

if you are wanting to retire in the states i think you should looking into washington, oregon and northern california (like big or carmel, sur), those areas are sooo beautiful, but florida is famous for
retirement. oooh and never forget hawaii... look into all islands.


----------



## Jemma (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello,

Thankyou kindly for your advice. These over 55 communities that you mention...can you suggester where I may find further information on what is available to me?

Thankyou,
Jemma



Fatbrit said:


> To settle in America, you'll need half a million bucks for your green card, and your health won't be insurable for at least 5 years. Even a day or two in hospital will run into tens of thousands of dollars. I'd say forget it unless you have capital of $5M plus.
> 
> Snow-birding to America on a B2 is a much better proposition. Spend 5 months in and 7 months out every year until your travel insurer stops it by refusing to insure your health. You can buy a place in an over-55 community in Florida and just use it as a tourist.


----------



## Geebug820 (Sep 4, 2008)

This site may help: Florida Retirement Communities Including 55 Plus and Active Adult Communities it has all sorts of different information regarding 55+ communities statewide. You may want to check out the Gulf Coast side of the state, is not as crowded as the south, nor as touristy as Central Florida. Plus there are some amazing beaches around Tampa, St. Petersburg, and Sarasota. Good Luck!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jemma said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thankyou kindly for your advice. These over 55 communities that you mention...can you suggester where I may find further information on what is available to me?
> 
> ...


Finding a realtor is always easy in the US. As a buyer, you don't pay directly for their services. Just Google realtor with the name of the area where you want to live and choose one of them.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jemma - real estate and over 55 communities is not at a premium in this market. Have you worked out the visa, medical insurance and travel issue?
You may be granted a visa which allows you to spend up to 180 days (not 6 months!) in the US. The actual time will be determined by the immigration officer at point of entry. You cannot cross the border to Canada/Mexico and come back for another 180 days. 
Contact your medical insurance carrier to discuss coverage during a longer stay in the US. My parents had to jump through hoops to extend their vacation coverage past 90 days. Purchasing coverage in the US will be costly, may probably not cover preexisting conditions.
Are you physically and financially able to support two residences, two lifestyles and travel between them on a regular basis?


----------



## Alekssandra (Nov 3, 2009)

*Q Wealth Report*

Great advise on how and where to relocate to enjoy, (REALLY ENJOY!) your retirement years.


----------



## prospector170 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Eb 5*

As mentioned there is no retirement Visa for US.
Just think of the US as a huge wall that is trying to keep you out at all costs.
There is not a easy fix to what you want to do.

The EB 5 Regional Development Centre schemes are a way of getting a Green Card ( the only secure way of getting to the US.) You need to invest $500,000 plus some expenses and have that money tied up for several years maybe giving you a small return or not. 
I have gone down this route after several years of looking at options.
There are none so its not realistic to get your hopes up unless you have plenty of cash to invest.

Health care is a big issue and a huge expense if you do get sick.
I have a friend who is very ill and paying $100 per tablet for specialised treatment.

Think hard and long.


----------

